# Throttle actuator (J338) lower stop not reached



## cpetrice (Oct 31, 2014)

Vagcom says "throttle actuator dirty" "throttle actuator faulty"

This is a brand new throttle body.
Question, are the throttle body, and throttle actuator two different things?

Code won't clear. I am letting the battery charge overnight to make sure has full charge, and left disconnected from the car to reset ECM. Options/Suggestions?


----------



## cpetrice (Oct 31, 2014)

scan results. 

Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV (1998 > 2006)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

Mileage: 286510km-178029miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-018-AEG.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 018 JA
Component: MOTRONIC M5.9.2 HS V01 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 08070 
VCID: 6AD5CADD16BF5771D1F-4B32
3 Faults Found:
01165 - Throttle Body Control Module (J338) 
55-00 - Adaptation Not Successful
17973 - Throttle Actuator (J338) 
P1565 - 35-00 - Lower Stop not Reached
17988 - Throttle Actuator (Bank 1) 
P1580 - 35-00 - Malfunction
Readiness: 0110 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1J0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 379 G
Component: ABS 20 IE CAN 0001 
Coding: 03504
Shop #: WSC 01317 
VCID: 356F29A10F81C8898CD-4B32
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 609 
Component: C AIRBAG VW3 SG 0002 
Coding: 00067
Shop #: WSC 01317 
VCID: 6CD9CCC51C4B4941A33-4B4A
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-919-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 919 951 B
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V01 
Coding: 06242
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2F631BC9EDDDF259C61-5178
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 62 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 00256
Shop #: WSC 01317 
VCID: 060D9E6D22E79311557-4B18
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1J1959801C
Component: 62 Tõrsteuerger. FS0001r 
Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1J1959802D
Component: 62 Tõrsteuerger. BF0001r 
No fault code found.
End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 05:00)--------------------------


----------



## cpetrice (Oct 31, 2014)

Found this on another website, going to give it a shot after work.
"this trick usually works... remove the throttle cable from the throttle body, then open the throttle body fully by hand, then let go and let it snap shut. repeat a few times and try the adaptation again. "


----------



## cpetrice (Oct 31, 2014)

LOL Ok, recommend WD40? Also, researched and found that a bad battery can make it act weird. Car starts, but it may be too low of a voltage. Will try the ole lube and go first.


----------



## cpetrice (Oct 31, 2014)

VAS_Diagnose_VW-Audi/AG said:


> After Google, ja WD40 is ok for massage fingering the throttle valve.
> 
> indeed, battery charger is recommended.


LOL I like your style! Will post the results.


----------



## cpetrice (Oct 31, 2014)

Lubed up, cable off, let it "slap" back multiple times....new battery, no dice.

New battery
New TB
Nothing
Vagcom won't even clear the fault codes, they clear, then come right back instantly. :/

I took the vagcom under the hood, and watched the load status change as I turnt the TB....it never went to Full throttle, only partial throttle, and to around 80%. Should it go to Full throttle?


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

At this time I would suggest an overlay harness of all 6 wire from TB to ECM.

Good Luck


----------



## cpetrice (Oct 31, 2014)

Put in new ecm, I can hear TB click and whirl now. However, still not adapting
Friday,19,December,2014,13:40:06:49342
VCDS Version: Release 14.10.0

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-018-AEG.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 018 JK
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/2V MOTR HS V01
Software Coding: 00031
Work Shop Code: WSC 09519 
VCID: 74E9D4A5447B91817B3-4B18
3 Faults Found:

17987 - Throttle Actuator (J338) 
P1579 - 35-00 - Adaptation Not Started
18044 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1636 - 35-00 - Missing Message from Airbag Controller
17951 - Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187) 
P1543 - 35-10 - Signal too Small - Intermittent

Readiness: 0110 1101



I can clear the codes, but the P1579 pops right back up. I try to adapt, fails in error.
Car starts, rpms to 1000, then dies immediately. At first, I get a "start disabled by immobilizer" message, but when I click immobilizer in Vagcom, it says no response from controller.


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

The 6 wires from ECM to TB are real thin and go bad.
Had to do a few myself. Changed ECM, Changed TB tested all six wires ohm and load tested with a few amps.
Still no good.
Replaced all 6 wires and connector ends from dealer. This fixed them.
If you want replace one wire at a time till it adapts. I just do all six because they all load test good. 

You have changed everything all that is left is the wires. 

Good Luck


----------



## cpetrice (Oct 31, 2014)

stan067 said:


> The 6 wires from ECM to TB are real thin and go bad.
> Had to do a few myself. Changed ECM, Changed TB tested all six wires ohm and load tested with a few amps.
> Still no good.
> Replaced all 6 wires and connector ends from dealer. This fixed them.
> ...


With new ecm, it can nkw try to adapt the tb at least, got nothing before. Thin.k it was combo of ecm and bad wires? What about immoblizer?


----------



## cpetrice (Oct 31, 2014)

bump


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Bump what?

Immobilizer? To program that you need SKC or Pin number then VCDS can do it.
You can't get SCK/Pin so you have to go to the dealer to program immobilizer. If you intend to keep new ECM.

But it will not fix the TB in my opinion. TB adaption is done with key on engine off and it still won't adapt. Immobilizer only comes into play trying to start.

So what do you need?

Good Luck


----------



## cpetrice (Oct 31, 2014)

I know you are trying to help, but no need for the condenscending tone. Everything I have been told to do, I have done, and it isn't getting better. New battery, new ECM, new TB, new harness on the way. On one hand, I am reading my car doesn't have an immoblizier (VCDS "extra" field is empty) but I am getting a code for it I can clear. I bumped it in the hopes someone who has had this issue will see it and offer some better insight.

You are right about the immoblizer, just saw on youtube the car will start and run for a second then die. Exactly what mine is doing, but when I go into VCDS I get return code 4, that everything is ok. Confusing.


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

What year is the car?

I thought this was a TB adaption problem. Never was told start & stall till last post.

Did you have a start and stall issue from the start or just after you swapped out ECM?

"no need for the condenscending tone." are you kidding me? I didn't know there was any tone too typing. Don't be so sensitive

1999 and up have immobilizer.

Good Luck


----------



## cpetrice (Oct 31, 2014)

LOL My apologies, I am frustrated with the car, sorry to take it out on you!

This is what I found out about the immobilizer on Ross-Tech
In the US/Canada, most VW/Audi models prior to model year 2000 did not have Immobilizer

My car, is 1999.5 GTI, ECU replacement is from 2000 Jetta. Both AEG, both 5 speed manuals.

Here is what I get in a nutshell.
Original ECU.... Car will start, run, die at idle, can thread the throttle to keep it running. Get MAF and TB codes. Turn car to On, TB won't make a noise, plug in VAGCOM, TB won't make a noise. 

Replacement ECU. Car will start and die (looks like the immobilizer doing it's job) however, when I put car to ON, TB tries to work and whirls/clicks, and TB adaptation starts, then fails, and no MAF code.

I can plug in my old TB with new ecu, it tries to work also, but fails.

My last guess, is I had a bad ecu, and I also have a bad connector plug or bad wire in TB harness.


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

If your original ECM did not have an immobilizer, you can't use a 2000 ECM that has an immobilizer. That's not going to work.
You need to keep the ECM part # the same. But these ECM's don't normally go bad too often.

Good Luck


----------



## cpetrice (Oct 31, 2014)

Ahhh ok. Well I notice when I have old ECU, TB won't budge. Plug in new ECU, TB reacts. So it was a guess that the ECU was bad. I am inquiring about a 1999.5 jetta ecu, shouldn't have immoblizer either.


----------



## cpetrice (Oct 31, 2014)

Fixed! Ordered 1999.5 jetta ECU from Ebay, fired right up.
The first ECU I bought was from 2000 jetta....looks like it had immobilizer on it. It also did not have cruise control, my car does. So I can deduce that the TB adaptation failed due to this reason.


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Check you O2 wiring under car for shorted wires. Like a ****ty exhaust install. 
Only time I have seen ECM fry the TB circuit was O2 heater circuit shorted out to car body of car.

Did adaption set okay?

Good Luck
That's your Xmas present.


----------



## cpetrice (Oct 31, 2014)

Good point, I see previous owner changed o2 sensor and used a zip tie to hold cord back. Will climb under it and check it all out. Yeah, I ordered ecm from ebay yesterday morning, he shipped it withing half hour, got it today, amazing service. Thanks for your help and time stan, I really appreciate it!


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Your welcome!
Check the o2 wires
Good luck


----------

